# My Peruvian Rhom



## Rhomadeas (Feb 17, 2013)

Evening lights make it look spooky!


----------



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## GreenPiranha (Feb 21, 2013)

Very spooky!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

looks very big n beefy...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Post a feeding vid of that bad boy!..


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

love big rhoms fine example


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

youre not kidding about the lighting
that thing looks scary as hell 
amazing rhomb


----------



## Rhomadeas (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks guys! Things have been hectic and I'm working on moving so I have room for bigger tanks lol!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

As a fellow rhom owner... thats f*cking sweet.

Any full tank shots?


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

That's da $hit right there! Awesome Rhom!


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

awesome rhomb mate scary and beautiful at the same time rocks man

kane


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thats [email protected]#$N sweet buddy!!! I just sent a p.m.about pics disregard!!Beasty!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

rusty your avatar is awesome









rhomb...how big is your piranha anyways?


----------



## Rhomadeas (Feb 17, 2013)

it's 14", I couldn't find a bigger one lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

damnnnnnnnnn
i figured he was around that size. that fish is truly kick ass








if i ever came across a rhomb for sale that big i dont think i could resist. biggest rhomb i ever owned was pushing 8 inches. and a handful of juvies that i held onto for a year or 2 until i sold em. yours is a keeper to say the least


----------

